
Microsoft’s Universal Windows Platform app dream is dead and buried - _bxg1
https://www.theverge.com/2019/5/30/18645609/microsofts-universal-windows-app-dead-microsoft-store-windows-store
======
pjmlp
Actually not,

[https://github.com/microsoft/microsoft-ui-
xaml/blob/master/d...](https://github.com/microsoft/microsoft-ui-
xaml/blob/master/docs/roadmap.md)

React Native for Windows is being ported from C# into WinUI/C++.

[https://github.com/microsoft/react-native-
windows](https://github.com/microsoft/react-native-windows)

Plus these guys should spend more time at BUILD and MSDN.

All major Windows 10 APIs are UWP only, even if the store is gone, UWP is here
to stay.

------
kerng
The store is there and remains, as are the apps and APIs, but now one can
_also_ publish traditional Win32 apps. Which is awesome!

UWP APIs nor apps are dead nor buried - very poor journalism.

~~~
WorldMaker
Right, the worlds have merged/blended together finally. You can have every
type of Win32 app in the Store. You can have UWP apps entirely outside of the
Store. You can have UWP components inside of Win32 apps, in or out of the
Store.

UWP lives on, it just is no longer a walled garden that doesn't understand
Win32.

~~~
pjmlp
It feels like that they just don't bother to understand and use any rumor as
means to claim victory over the store's death.

~~~
WorldMaker
I think a lot of the misunderstanding is willful. The "you'll take Win32 out
of my cold dead hands" crowd is a fascinating one. Almost don't want to
correct some of them because they seem so happy to celebrate any notion that
UWP is dead, when the reality is that Win32 has been Weekend at Bernie's for
years now and the dreams of UWP are more alive than ever, it's just getting
much better at also propping up Bernie and pretending the Win32 corpse is
still moving, so that the party keeps raving along.

------
msie
Now Apple is making a similar mistake with Marzipan. If indeed Mac SDK
development falls by the wayside in favor of iOS.

~~~
_bxg1
The big difference being they already have a successful phone/tablet platform,
so the prospect holds a lot more potential value for them. Microsoft was
trying to bootstrap everything at once, and UWP didn't become a truly _bad_
idea until Windows Phone itself was dead.

~~~
pjmlp
UWP is here to stay, regardless of the store.

Win32 is in maintenance mode since Windows 7, all new APIs are based on UWP,
including most of what was shown at BUILD 2019.

~~~
_bxg1
Did you even read the article? "new APIs" != "maintenance mode"

~~~
pjmlp
Those new APIs are based on UWP, and being called WinUI, basically Microsoft
has been decoupling UWP from the store.

They still are the same COM based APIs from UWP, just now fully rewritten in
C++, because they also want the buy-in from C++ devs attached to MFC.

The article authors should spend some time watching BUILD 2019.

I am yet to find someone from anti-UWP crowd that actually grasps what UWP is
all about.

------
baybal2
I really hope WPF will die along with it, and it will finally force MS to
think of making a proper toolkit.

~~~
pjmlp
It is called WinUI, basically UWP outside of the store.

